# Installation d'une HP Photosmart C5280



## cailleton (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je débarque sur ce forum et je n'en connais ni les codes ni les habitudes, donc pardon d'avance pour mes maladresses.
Voici mon problème :
je viens d'acheter une HP photosmart C5280 "Tout-en-un" et je ne parviens pas à l'installer correctement. 
Toutes les étapes se passent bien, mise en route, feuille-test, installation réussie depuis le CD, le scanner marche, mais le souci commence quand je veux l'utiliser pour imprimer : lorsque je veux la rajouter dans la liste des imprimantes, elle apparaît dans la liste mais ne peut être sélectionnée et ajoutée. Elle apparaît sous le nom "photosmart C5200 series" et il est précisé dans type "gestionnaire non installé". L'installation indiquait pourtant avoir été réussie.
J'ai refait l'installation à partir d'un pilote téléchargé sur le site d'HP et j'obtiens le même résultat.
Je suis sur un emac G4, Mac OS X 10.3.9.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide et votre patience.


----------



## Alycastre (12 Janvier 2008)

Ce pilote ?
Eventuellement, répare les autorisations.


----------



## cailleton (13 Janvier 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Ce pilote ?
> Eventuellement, répare les autorisations.


Merci, mais pas de changement après essai de ces deux solutions...


----------



## wip (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour. Je viens d'acheter cette imprimante. Je n'ai pas eu le même problème que toi avec les pilotes. Je suis en 10.4.9.

Je suis ravi de la partie imprimante, un peu moins de la partie scanner. Mais ca suffit amplement pour la bureautique. Je ressortirai mon vieux agfa quand j'aurai besoin de qualité.


----------



## maverick1984 (22 Février 2008)

Pour ne pas créer un nouveau fil je poste ici.
Je viens d'acheter une hp photosmart c5180 l'installation se passe bien mais quand je veux lancer une impression il me dit que hptool à quitter inopinément sans cesse!! Comment régler le problème?
Au fait j'ai léopard!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Pour ne pas créer un nouveau fil je poste ici.
> Je viens d'acheter une hp photosmart c5180 l'installation se passe bien mais quand je veux lancer une impression il me dit que hptool à quitter inopinément sans cesse!! Comment régler le problème?
> Au fait j'ai léopard!!!


Ça ?


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça ?



Oui merci je l'avais déja trouvé mais c'est sympa quand même


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Oui merci je l'avais déja trouvé mais c'est sympa quand même



Après l'installation, tu as réparé les autorisations ? C'est plus qu'une nécessité avec les installations HP.  

Sinon, tu devrais essayer de tout désinstaller, faire la chasse aux fichiers HP encore présents et ensuite faire une réinstallation de ce paquet logiciel.


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Après l'installation, tu as réparé les autorisations ? C'est plus qu'une nécessité avec les installations HP.
> 
> Sinon, tu devrais essayer de tout désinstaller, faire la chasse aux fichiers HP encore présents et ensuite faire une réinstallation de ce paquet logiciel.



oui j'ai réparer les autorisations et tout marche nickel


----------

